# Chi-you Mech Mod Blowing My Mind



## Chop007

Okay, first off, @Matthee, your advice on getting a mech mod instead of another VV/VW electronic mod, was so spot on. You sir are like the heart surgeon of vaping. 

Now some pics of my new baby. I actually think I have just stumbled upon the perfect setup. Beauty and the beast rolled into one and it did not even cost as much as the Inkandla Residence of Zuma.






A shimmering gold, it reminds me of Austin Powers, "Gold Member", it's gold, yeh baby, groovy.





Man I wish this picture had background sound, sort of like some dramatic percussion band playing during a movie, zooming out on planet surrounded by the background of space. What a stunning piece of kit. 

My Aqua RBA is hooked up on top, with 1.2ohm dual coils. Vaping Berry Blaze from Vaporize(Legend of Note), at 12mg nic and WOOHOOOO, talk about a new vape experience. TH is awesome, cloud production depends on the weather, ....wether or not I choose to hold down the firing button for a long-short period. 

No dry hits, perfect flavor every time. It feels good in the hand, like holding hands with Paris Hilton. No jokes, it is that good. It feels heavy but I do not care, it has style man and that is groovy. The design can be completely disassembled and it has extra rings to extend the length for bigger/longer batteries. No vent holes on the back so I will be taking note of ohms law and the various batteries spec before even thinking of pushing sub ohm.

Also purchased a ICR 18650 3.7V 2200MAH Blue Battery, no name on it. Yes, I know, the safety, but seeing what this puppy can do at 1.2ohms, I doubt I will be going sub ohm any time soon. 





Just a quick pic to show the underneath.
I would just like to say a big thanks to @Matthee for the stellar advice. And also a Massive thanks to Pieter from Vaporize.co.za for the excellent service, friendly nature and brilliant selection of quality products. The device was R750, the charger R50, and the battery R250, and he gives a 10% cash discount!!!!! Nice guy, reminds me of Ghandalf for some reason. Awesome, and thank all of you here at this forum, freaking legends all of you. Rock n Roll.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Glad you love your mech. That is a helluva price to pay for one battery! Must be a mistake. That battery is not suitable for a mech. If you get a short you could be in trouble. As I advised, only IMR batteries, preferably AW or Efest.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reinvanhardt

Great review. I agree with Matthee though. fully charged (4.2v - 4.25v) you're already approaching 3.5 amps. That battery can't have an amp limit of more than 5 amps, not much room for error. Also no vent holes... eish!

Is the firing switch spring loaded or magnetic? I'm sure you can upgrade to magnets should you feel the need.

Congrats on your mech!


----------



## Reinvanhardt

I'm actually a little scared right now. Could this or this be your battery. They have a limit of 3.23 max discharge current. No place in a mech those stuff.

Edit: At 1.2 ohms you're already breaking that limit.


----------



## BhavZ

ICR are ok in a regulated mod but not in a mechanical..

Rather get some efest batteries from CVS


----------



## SunRam

The chi you should have some vent holes hidden in the switch assembly. Initially I thought the same with the nemesis, and they were hidden in the switch. 

Please do NOT use the no name brand blue batts in the chi you. Most blue no name batts, are not even protected. A short happens way too easily, then you're in big trouble. No respected vendor should EVER sell that batt with a mech mod. Follow the other advise here, and get some IMR batts. Also get a proper intelligent charger, that cuts off at 4.2V since by far the most battery failures occurs whilst charging. In the mean time, don't charge any battery unattended in that charger (or on any charger if you really want to be safe). Hope I'm not coming off as being rude, but you should not muck around with batts and chargers, point. 

Good review btw. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Chop007

SunRam said:


> The chi you should have some vent holes hidden in the switch assembly. Initially I thought the same with the nemesis, but alas, they were hidden in the switch.
> 
> Please do NOT use the no name brand blue batts in the chi you. Most blue no name batts, are not even protected. A short happens way too easily, then you're in big trouble. No respected vendor should EVER sell that batt with a mech mod. Follow the other advise here, and get some IMR batts. Also get a proper intelligent charger, that cuts off at 4.2V since by far the most battery failures occurs whilst charging. In the mean time, don't charge any battery unattended in that charger (or on any charger if you really want to be safe). Hope I'm not coming off as being rude, but you should not muck around with batts and chargers, point.
> 
> Good review btw.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Awesome, no worries, thanks Sunram I been reading up on the IMR, ICR and what you all say is spot on. I actually managed to find out that the no name brand I got is from Shengzen Electronics and is most likely protected. 

Imagine my wonder at the "Most likely protected". Yeah, I have read some scary stories over the last few hours since my review and have learnt a whole lot about those batteries. Decided to put it down until I get an IMR, way too scared, dentist bills are seriously expensive. 

@Matthee you where correct, I was only charged R90, 00 for the battery if I remember correctly. @Reinvanhardt, wrong on both accounts, but close. It is just a blue battery that has written on it + ICR 18650 2200 MAH -. That is all the writing I got on it. All in one line. 

I simply will not risk it, me and electricity have a very conflicting past. I can guarantee you that if there is a battery that is going to go into thermal runaway reaction and blow my teeth out, then I will get that battery. 

I know for certain that there is no negligence intended by the seller, he is a flippen legendary dude and I know he would not sell anyone something that would do that. Just saying. Heck, most of the stuff that comes from China you have to look out for anyways. Even a battery that is completely rated as 'safe' for mech mods, could be used by some noob like me to devastating effect. Heck I already did that by placing a 0.6ohm coil on an ego battery because my iTaste VV would not fire it, and it caught on fire(True Story, flashing lights, smoke etc etc). Yes I have a Level 3 Fire Fighting Certificate from red Watch that was part of my Ocean Masters Skippers Training and I always have a Chemical Powder extinguisher handy, but, I would rather play it safe. 

And while I am typing this, that flippen beautiful Chi-You is staring at me, saying, "You caaaaan doooo iiittt....you caaan doo iiit allll night looong." But no, I will not be tempeted I will go buy a proper battery with all the labels in tact.

Thanks y'all, this community is flippen awesome, you oaks look out for me, you got my back, and I got yours. I appreciate honesty above all else, except Honor.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SunRam

Glad we could steer you in the right direction. Like you did, research is king! While you're at it, research some restraint techniques lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt

Great stuff @Chop007! Nice reply, the temptation must be grueling.


----------



## Andre

Phew, thanks for that @Chop007. You had us worried. See they actually do have a battery on the site for R250.00, which is ridiculous. And I agree with @SunRam no vendor should sell such a battery whilst knowing it will be used in a mech, does not matter how good and kind and legendary he is. Black mark against Vaporize.co.za for me. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Chop007

Oh my hat it is like dem Paris Hilton apples are standing in front of me but I am told not to touch. Forbidden fruit. I am going to vape the hell out of this thing when I get my hands on proper batteries tomorrow. Dem apples WILL be mine to hold. Dammit.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Chop007

Matthee said:


> Phew, thanks for that @Chop007. You had us worried. See they actually do have a battery on the site for R250.00, which is ridiculous. And I agree with @SunRam no vendor should sell such a battery whilst knowing it will be used in a mech, does not matter how good and kind and legendary he is. Black mark against Vaporize.co.za for me. Happy vaping.


All mellow @Matthee, we are all human and make mistakes. Not ones we repeat I am sure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt

Matthee said:


> Phew, thanks for that @Chop007. You had us worried. See they actually do have a battery on the site for R250.00, which is ridiculous. And I agree with @SunRam no vendor should sell such a battery whilst knowing it will be used in a mech, does not matter how good and kind and legendary he is. Black mark against Vaporize.co.za for me. Happy vaping.



"Funny" and "Agree" can't I do both?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chop007

Something we can all have look at. Panasonic IMR vs AW IMR short circuit observations. This dude has big kahoona's, I would never even attempt this.


Now here is a dude I like, he opens a battery to check if there is any protection whatsoever, after explaining he had some batteries explode on him while just sitting around for a month doing nothing, so now he is scared to keep one in his pocket:


Now this you HAVE to see. It is a small, small, tiny little watch type battery, Lithium Ion. Now, imagine scaling that up to 2200mah and placing it in a sealed Mech Mod with no vent Holes. I thought folks exaggerated when saying it could turn that into a Pipe Bomb, heck, no sh1t hey, a Pipe bomb will be like a small Christmas cracker compared to what will happen if an unprotected ICR battery goes into thermal runaway reaction. All that energy stored in a closed environment like a Chi-You mech mod, BANG GOES THE WEASEL. Missing Teeth, think more along the lines of major facial reconstructive surgery required.



All this is very scary and all but the truth is, if you are serious about vaping, be serious about safety. Study up on all the aspects and take it slow, do not rush into it, only fools like me rush in(Elvis still rocks). There are safety precautions you can take and thankfully exploding batteries have been rare. If you are using a mech mod, do not use unprotected ICR batteries, even when using the correct batteries, make sure:
1. Know your batteries amp limits and not surpass them
2. Check for shorts, using something with short protection, before even trying to fire it on an unprotected battery.
3. Check your batteries voltage so they dont get too low.
There are many, many other ways to protect yourself, kick protection modules work great as well. So do not go boss and suffer consequences of stupidity. I was just lucky I had dudes here at this forum who cared enough to warn me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------



## TylerD

Chop007 said:


> Something we can all have look at. Panasonic IMR vs AW IMR short circuit observations. This dude has big kahoona's, I would never even attempt this.
> 
> 
> Now here is a dude I like, he opens a battery to check if there is any protection whastoever, after explaining he had some batteries explode on him while just sitting around for a month doing nothing, so now he is scared to keep one in his pocket:
> 
> 
> Now this you HAVE to see. It is a small, small, tiny little watch type battery, Lithium Ion. Now, imagine scaling that up to 2200mah and placing it in a sealed Mech Mod with no vent Holes. I thought folks exagerated when saying it could turn that into a Pipe Bomb, heck, no sh1t hey, a Pipe bomb will be like a small Christmas cracker compared to what will happen if an unprotected ICR battery goes into thermal runaway reaction. All that energy stored in a closed environment like a Chi-You mech mod, BANG GOES THE WEASEL.



Wow, that cool to see.
Awesome @Chop007

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chop007

Okay, now I feel like changing the title to "Mech mod fake piece of poo". No disrespect intended and please somebody correct me if I am wrong.





This is a picture of the top pin in the Chi-You. Now, on normal Chi-you's that pin is supposed to be able to screw down so you can make contact with various batteries/atties etc etc. This pin does not screw down, the cap(gold?) just pops off and underneath you find a little spring. So, my conclusion, it works but it is not quality. A bad knock off most likely. Now, to be able to use it on a 18650 battery, you have to keep the top air screw thingy off in order for the pin to make contact with the positive of the battery.

My 2nd gripe that really gets me is this:





Yes, that is correct, ICR battery. These are NOT for mech mods with no protection as can be attested to by the youtube vids a posts above.

Now, the battery I could deal with, mistake, we are all human. But now, when seeing the absolute poo build quality of this device and it costing R*750, 00. *While at *VapeKing* their Chi-You only costs R450, 00 and looks more authentic, this has seriously left a bad taste in my beck.

Anyways at least I have learnt a lot, the price of knowledge is expensive these days. Please anybody correct me if I am wrong on any of these points. Next time I buy a device I am taking one of you more knowledgeable folks with me, I will even organize lunch and whatever. I must have a sign on my face that says "NOOBY". Or maybe it is just everybody jumping on the ecig wagon with no clue, me included. Oh well, at least it is not stinkies. Got to love vaping, when all else fails, just remember how bad the stinkies where.

Please if this serves anyone any good, learn from my costly mistakes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo

It looks amazing in Brass / Gold


----------



## Gizmo

Shew but that is not good that its giving you issues chop.. That is really steep for a clone

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Chop007

Gizmo said:


> It looks amazing in Brass / Gold


Yeh pity the top pin cannot screw down nor up.


----------



## Gizmo

Chop007 said:


> Yeh pity the top pin cannot screw down nor up.



That is unacceptable. Did he not tell you it was a clone? I think its a must that retailers indicate if its a clone.


----------



## Chop007

Gizmo said:


> Shew but that is not good that its giving you issues chop.. That is really steep for a clone


No worries, I know we all learn together. My next one will be a wiser buy and I will get it from You.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chop007

Gizmo said:


> That is unacceptable. Did he not tell you it was a clone? I think its a must that retailers indicate if its a clone.


Even the clones on the web have a center pin that screws down. This may be a clones uncle. Or maybe 'Mini-Me's(Goldmember), borther's, poodles clone. I seriously have no idea. Maybe the 8888 as under the logo for the serial should have told me something. Ag well, I will go fishing tommorow and forget this whole war of the clones let down and move on, life's too short to let clones get you down. Freakin clones.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan

multiples of 8 is a very favourite nr in Chinese culture (suppose to be the luckiest nr) - it looks like a typical example of _cheap-n-nasty-made-n-a-hell-of-a-hurry-in-china_! Pity, cause it looks beautiful on the photos.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Yip, you were ripped off, @Chop007 and everyone on this forum should know it was www.vaporize.co.za. For R750.00 you could have gotten a genuine, great quality Smok Magneto from Vapeking and a mech clone for much less. 
With your permission I would like to post a link to this thread on the Vaporize forum and ask for a response?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chop007

johanct said:


> multiples of 8 is a very favourite nr in Chinese culture (suppose to be the luckiest nr) - it looks like a typical example of _cheap-n-nasty-made-n-a-hell-of-a-hurry-in-china_! Pity, cause it looks beautiful on the photos.


Thanks Johan, yeh, some massage parlors look beautiful from the outsite as well, but you never know if you will catch anything once you enter those doors. Not that I have ever entered those doors, never really had the need for a message. Anyways, good show piece and it still vapes, lets how long she lasts.


----------



## johan

If zero response or resolving this issue I suggest a sub-thread "NON RECOMMENDED RESELLERS"

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chop007

Matthee said:


> Yip, you were ripped off, @Chop007 and everyone on this forum should know it was www.vaporize.co.za. For R750.00 you could have gotten a genuine, great quality Smok Magneto from Vapeking and a mech clone for much less.
> With your permission I would like to post a link to this thread on the Vaporize forum and ask for a response?


Ag no Matthee leave it sommer, I will let the dude know my concerns and advise him to show anyone the issues with the batteries and device in the future. I am not one who likes to cause waves, we are all swimming in sh1t and when you make waves, sometimes it enters the mouth and that is kak. I will let him know his errors and see how he corrects it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Chop007 said:


> Thanks Johan, yeh, some massage parlors look beautiful from the outsite as well, but you never know if you will catch anything once you enter those doors. Not that I have ever entered those doors, never really had the need for a message. Anyways, good show piece and it still vapes, lets how long she lasts.



If you ever go to China stay far away from places with the typical candy stick thing in front of a shop - you think its a barber shop (like our barber shops) but boy what a surprise when you walk in there!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

johanct said:


> If you ever go to China stay far away from places with the typical candy stick thing in front of a shop - you think its a barber shop (like our barber shops) but boy what a surprise when you walk in there!



Awesome! So then good food I guess.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> Awesome! So then good food I guess.



I won't call the odd stuff we wash out of clone RBA's food though

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Chop007

johanct said:


> If you ever go to China stay far away from places with the typical candy stick thing in front of a shop - you think its a barber shop (like our barber shops) but boy what a surprise when you walk in there!


I would get out of there "Chop-Chop"/quick-quick.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan

@Chop007 I understand but remember it was an honest business transaction from your side, and one thing I've learnt very quickly in the beginning of my career: "THERE IS NO PLACE FOR EMOTIONS IN BUSINESS" your money was good and the merchandise .... ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Chop007

johanct said:


> If zero response or resolving this issue I suggest a sub-thread "NON RECOMMENDED RESELLERS"


Maybe in a balanced world where all things are equal you would be absolutely correct. I would think it would just cause negative vibes within the community. Then again that is just me. Not a big deal really but somebody else might find it a big deal. Put that to a vote I would say.


----------



## Chop007

johanct said:


> @Chop007 I understand but remember it was an honest business transaction from your side, and one thing I've learnt very quickly in the beginning of my career: "THERE IS NO PLACE FOR EMOTIONS IN BUSINESS" your money was good and the merchandise .... ?


You are correct but I am an Anthropologist at heart and studied Ancient Cultures and Social Development. I believe more in second chances and that money is the root of all evil. That is why I closed my business last year and started working again on classic cars, too many issues in business and it was way too hard to be cold and calculating. 

Unfortunately humans are emotional beings and we are the ones who created this thing called business. As much as we like, we cannot take emotion out of business without taking humans out of it as well, that is why I believe internet trading is so effective. So, maybe there is no place for emotions and maybe someone might care that the product was poo. I look at it as a learnt experience and will give the dude time to respond to these issues before pulling a Chuck Norris. 

But you are correct as well. Ag well, hey, sheesh, all this theory from a vape, advantage 100045 of vaping: It increases knowledge without even being an educational instrument. By it's very existence it provokes intrigue and discussion.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Chop007 said:


> Ag no Matthee leave it sommer, I will let the dude know my concerns and advise him to show anyone the issues with the batteries and device in the future. I am not one who likes to cause waves, we are all swimming in sh1t and when you make waves, sometimes it enters the mouth and that is kak. I will let him know his errors and see how he corrects it.


Ok, no problem. But do tell us their response.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo

Nice response chop couldn't agree me

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

@Chop007 I admire the choice you've made - what a wonderful world it would be if us all was so kind and gentle, one thing though; its's the *LOVE for* money that's the root of all evil, not the money per se.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ

IMO it is not just about emotions and business. Buyers and sellers have a responsibility. It is the sellers responsibility to ensure that the product supplied is as advertised. If the seller negated information or was not clued up enough on the product being sold then it is the responsibility of the seller to educated his/her self and provide honest, informative and useful information to the buyer.

It is the buyers responsibility to notify the market of bad products but equally so it is the responsibility of the buyer to give praise to the seller where appropriate.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt

Ok my 2 cents.

No two ways about it, you overpaid. But that would not have happened had you even glanced at Vapeking or Fasttech's pages. Unless you were under the impression that was an authentic mod, in which case you were deceived. A little research never goes amiss. 

Secondly. Remember, there are no set schematics for how a clone should be built. Some are 1:1 copies yet others incorporate different design aspects, be it a lazy shortcut or an improvement. The Russian 91% is actually an improved Kayfun clone. So what I'm saying is that maybe that centre pin in the Chi You is just a different design. Spring loaded going down to the battery and fixed in place for the atty side? I don't know I've never seen a Chi You but just be sure.

Thirdly. I think Ghandalf would be mad by not refunding your products, have a chat with him, tell him what you told us. Any reasonable person would compromise.

And thanks for sharing this all with us. Good luck!

Ps. Maybe someone can shed light on the different design situation.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Reinvanhardt said:


> Ok my 2 cents.
> 
> No two ways about it, you overpaid. But that would not have happened had you even glanced at Vapeking or Fasttech's pages. Unless you were under the impression that was an authentic mod, in which case you were deceived. A little research never goes amiss.
> 
> Secondly. Remember, there are no set schematics for how a clone should be built. Some are 1:1 copies yet others incorporate different design aspects, be it a lazy shortcut or an improvement. The Russian 91% is actually an improved Kayfun clone. So what I'm saying is that maybe that centre pin in the Chi You is just a different design. Spring loaded going down to the battery and fixed in place for the atty side? I don't know I've never seen a Chi You but just be sure.
> 
> Thirdly. I think Ghandalf would be mad by not refunding your products, have a chat with him, tell him what you told us. Any reasonable person would compromise.
> 
> And thanks for sharing this all with us. Good luck!
> 
> Ps. Maybe someone can shed light on the different design situation.


I could agree with you on the mod maybe, but not the battery - that was plain dangerous and irresponsible if the seller knew it was going to be used in the mech.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt

Matthee said:


> I could agree with you on the mod maybe, but not the battery - that was plain dangerous and irresponsible if the seller knew it was going to be used in the mech.



Yes he was, I totally agree. I just want shed some light on the clone design concept. By no means do I condone the price or lack of battery safety information from Vaporize.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Chop007

Just got a hold of a multimeter, charged that battery to full and then did a Voltage test. Fully charged it sits at 3.22 Volts. The safe limit for any battery is 3.7 Volts. It is supposed to charge up to 4.2 Volts, then when a battery gets down to 3.7-3.6 volts, it should be recharged to avoid stressing it out. So I am glad I took @Matthee advice and never used that battery again. 

Please let me know, if any of you know, where in Cape Town I can get a decent battery for my mech mod, any price is mellow so long as it is safe chemistry. Anyone by any chance have a Sony VTC4? HA, HA, HA, I think we all wish for those bad boys. 

And the Chi-You seems to be an original Version 1, hence, there being no telescopic pin. Oh well, such is life, back to sucking on my Ego's until I can get a freakin battery. Thanks for all your advice and help, sherbet you guys have taught me a lot over the last 3 days, I appreciate it greatly.


----------



## BhavZ

Chop007 said:


> Just got a hold of a multimeter, charged that battery to full and then did a Voltage test. Fully charged it sits at 3.22 Volts. The safe limit for any battery is 3.7 Volts. It is supposed to charge up to 4.2 Volts, then when a battery gets down to 3.7-3.6 volts, it should be recharged to avoid stressing it out. So I am glad I took @Matthee advice and never used that battery again.
> 
> Please let me know, if any of you know, where in Cape Town I can get a decent battery for my mech mod, any price is mellow so long as it is safe chemistry. Anyone by any chance have a Sony VTC4? HA, HA, HA, I think we all wish for those bad boys.
> 
> And the Chi-You seems to be an original Version 1, hence, there being no telescopic pin. Oh well, such is life, back to sucking on my Ego's until I can get a freakin battery. Thanks for all your advice and help, sherbet you guys have taught me a lot over the last 3 days, I appreciate it greatly.



Give CVS a call, I know he stocks Efest IMR batteries which are ideal for mech's but they are flat top batteries.

Else give VapeMOB a try as they stock the AW IMR button top batteries.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt

The flat tops from CVS will be perfect. Let's just hope he's got stock.

Wow that is shocking information regarding the battery. An alien probably chucked it out his space ship window. Seriously... that is messed up!

Glad you took the time to investigate battery safety. And sad to find you won't be getting a refund. Vaporize.co.za would do well to have a look at this page.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz

shew this is hectic

just glad you realized this before anything catastrophic happened

i got my batts from CVS, 18650 and 18350.

do you have something to use in the mean time if he doesnt have stock?


----------



## RIEFY

I think chop sent me a mail. I responed and then he went awol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reinvanhardt

He's probably off researching more batteries...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CraftyZA

On his site he advertize as the original chi you
http://vaporize.co.za/shop/mods/original-chi-you-mechanical-mod-gold-batteries-included/
You have a case for a full refund.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JB1987

It's most definitely not an original, straight from Fasttech:
http://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10005381/1451813-chi-you-style-mechanical-mod

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

CraftyZA said:


> On his site he advertize as the original chi you
> http://vaporize.co.za/shop/mods/original-chi-you-mechanical-mod-gold-batteries-included/
> You have a case for a full refund.


Nope, he has "Style" in there, just like Fasttech does it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CraftyZA

Matthee said:


> Nope, he has "Style" in there, just like Fasttech does it.


Clever!! I just read original chi you... gothca!!!! False advertizing.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BhavZ

In the world of vape mods original and style are oximorons and thus mutually exclusive.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt

BhavZ said:


> In the world of vape mods original and style are oximorons and thus mutually exclusive.



Deception


----------



## Riaz

what this guy did is plain down swak


----------



## Chop007

Riaz said:


> shew this is hectic
> 
> just glad you realized this before anything catastrophic happened
> 
> i got my batts from CVS, 18650 and 18350.
> 
> do you have something to use in the mean time if he doesnt have stock?


Hey there Riaz no worries, I am going to go check around tomorrow. Yes I was researching more batteries. So interesting all these different makes of batt's. At the moment I am just using my Ego-Twist VV and my iTaste VW, it is working fine so I got backup, no worries.

Sheesh I tell you, one can live and learn in this world today. But thanks to all of you, I appreciate all your help and guidance, it most likely saved me some teeth or from what I have seen, a jaw bone. And yes, 'swak' does describe it, although he is also just learning, so no harm luckily. 

You see, I think folks order stuff from China, some of which they have very little knowledge or experience with and then we see it and think, "Mmmmmm this looks cool, lets get it." The seller should be responsible and in any other industry/circumstance I would have done my nut and gone all Chuck Norris on the dude. But in this case, it was not done aspris/on purpose, it was a simple case of the dumb leading the dumber. I am sure this will not happen again and if it does I will be the first to raise concern and take out my 9mm(call me oscar yo). 

On the positive side however, I now have instinctual sub ohm knowledge and know a whole lot about batteries, the chemicals used in them and what the true 'limits' are for each battery according to it's chemistry. 
Now it is also evident that no matter how dire the circumstances are, NEVER get a no name brand battery, you can be guaranteed it was built by some dude in China, squinting weally(really) hard to insert the fake safety protection circuit. To all those who purchase condoms from China.........well, lets hope they are not made by the same place that makes blue no-name ICR batteries.

I am sommer going to contact my uncle who has an importers license for various car electronic components, get him to ship me some Sony VTC4 or something similar from the States. Enough playing games. I will check how many I can get in and then dish them out, flippen batteries should be like chips, not like golden Kruger rands. Genoeg is genoeg.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz

Chop007 said:


> Hey there Riaz no worries, I am going to go check around tomorrow. Yes I was researching more batteries. So interesting all these different makes of batt's. At the moment I am just using my Ego-Twist VV and my iTaste VW, it is working fine so I got backup, no worries.
> 
> Sheesh I tell you, one can live and learn in this world today. But thanks to all of you, I appreciate all your help and guidance, it most likely saved me some teeth or from what I have seen, a jaw bone. And yes, 'swak' does describe it, although he is also just learning, so no harm luckily.
> 
> You see, I think folks order stuff from China, some of which they have very little knowledge or experience with and then we see it and think, "Mmmmmm this looks cool, lets get it." The seller should be responsible and in any other industry/circumstance I would have done my nut and gone all Chuck Norris on the dude. But in this case, it was not done aspris/on purpose, it was a simple case of the dumb leading the dumber. I am sure this will not happen again and if it does I will be the first to raise concern and take out my 9mm(call me oscar yo).
> 
> On the positive side however, I now have instinctual sub ohm knowledge and know a whole lot about batteries, the chemicals used in them and what the true 'limits' are for each battery according to it's chemistry.
> Now it is also evident that no matter how dire the circumstances are, NEVER get a no name brand battery, you can be guaranteed it was built by some dude in China, squinting weally(really) hard to insert the fake safety protection circuit. To all those who purchase condoms from China.........well, lets hope they are not made by the same place that makes blue no-name ICR batteries.
> 
> I am sommer going to contact my uncle who has an importers license for various car electronic components, get him to ship me some Sony VTC4 or something similar from the States. Enough playing games. I will check how many I can get in and then dish them out, flippen batteries should be like chips, not like golden Kruger rands. Genoeg is genoeg.



cool stuff @Chop007 

if you need, ive got two batteries - 18350 and 18650. you can borrow either until you get sorted

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Chop007

Riaz said:


> cool stuff @Chop007
> 
> if you need, ive got two batteries - 18350 and 18650. you can borrow either until you get sorted


Thanks a lot Riaz I appreciate the offer bro, the folk on this forum are flippen legends. I will get back to you if I do not get some. Thanks guys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

Chop007 said:


> Thanks a lot Riaz I appreciate the offer bro, the folk on this forum are flippen legends. I will get back to you if I do not get some. Thanks guys.



no worries bro. 

keep me posted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Chop007 said:


> Anyone by any chance have a Sony VTC4? HA, HA, HA, I think we all wish for those bad boys.



We have them coming in

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt

Mmmmm... how the wheel turns... now _you're_ the battery expert. I'm not saying I'm glad this happened but I _am_ glad you were able to take something positive from the experience.

...was just about to add the Vapeking bit

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TylerD

Stroodlepuff said:


> We have them coming in


Button tops @Stroodlepuff ?


----------



## Stroodlepuff

TylerD said:


> Button tops @Stroodlepuff ?



Eh... I dont know  Ask @Gizmo he just told me they coming

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD

Stroodlepuff said:


> Eh... I dont know  Ask @Gizmo he just told me they coming


Even if not, you have the AW's in button top. That's cool with me!


----------



## Reinvanhardt

The picture suggests flat tops.

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/new-stock-arriving-soon.1070/page-11#post-26057


----------



## TylerD

Reinvanhardt said:


> The picture suggests flat tops.
> 
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/new-stock-arriving-soon.1070/page-11#post-26057


Okidoki. Then I will get some AW's.


----------



## Chop007

Reinvanhardt said:


> Mmmmm... how the wheel turns... now _you're_ the battery expert. I'm not saying I'm glad this happened but I _am_ glad you were able to take something positive from the experience.
> 
> ...was just about to add the Vapeking bit [/QUOTE/]
> By no means an expert, when I manage to design a battery that's sole purpose is powering the new vape generation of legends, then I will be. At least more informed now, thanks to a caring community. We as South Africans have a strange ability to invent stuff. We see a need and we fill the gap.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chop007

Wooohoo, THANK YOU @Cape vaping supplies for that Efest IMR 18650 1600mah......*30A, *battery!!!!! Now, finally I can charge and then vape this Chi-You Lookalike. Dude, you absolutely rock in my book. And such a friendly chap as well. Those that KNOW what they are doing, LOVE what they are doing, and that love for vaping is infectious. Those that do not know what they are doing, should not be doing it, it p1sses people off.

Anyways, wow, finally, now lets take a deep breathe and enjoy this 1.3 ohm, dual 1.0mm diameter coil, mech mod, if calculations are correct, that will be vaping at +-11Watts, and 2.85 amps. Still lots of room for some 'safe' sub ohm fun later on. @Cape vaping supplies, you made my day, I will not forget it bro.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

good stuff @Chop007 

glad you sorted out bro


----------



## RIEFY

its only a pleasure bro. glad I could help you. all for the love of vaping. now rebuild that aqua with a .9oh coil and see what the difference is like

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt

Great stuff CVS and Chop!

I take it your battery is already at 3.7v? Enjoy the Chi You mate!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Cape vaping supplies said:


> its only a pleasure bro. glad I could help you. all for the love of vaping. now rebuild that aqua with a .9oh coil and see what the difference is like
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Oh no, that Aqua really rocks at 0.6 ohms!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chop007

Reinvanhardt said:


> Great stuff CVS and Chop!
> 
> I take it your battery is already at 3.7v? Enjoy the Chi You mate!


Man oh man, oh man, oh man. Awesome, out of this world. What a big difference between Ego's, Twisps etc and a mech mod. Absolutely amazing. Thanks all of you for all the help and advice, the end result is this: (P.S I am smiling like a Chezaar cat and also purring).

Some pics:





Dual Micro Coil at 1.3 ohms. Using Kanthal 32g, at 8 wraps around a 1mm juice spout(metal). 

The Result:





And:





Sorry for the picture quality, but the vape quality is HUGE. Thanks dudes, you guys are legendary. Thanks @Cape vaping supplies, this is what a decent battery can do.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Chop007

I love the Russian Clone. Thank you @Zegee, absolutely awesome of you. I must say this little clone can produce huge clouds and great flavor. With a 1.1 ohm coil, the vape is very hot but the flavor is just amazing. 

The little screw for air adjustment is top notch and filling is a breeze, just unscrew the little star screw at the bottom and fill with needle point of bottle.





Beautiful looking RBA.





6 Loops of Kanthal 32 gauge, twisted and micro coiled. Results in 1.1 ohm resistance. 1.2mm Pin.





Firing nicely from the center out. Squeezed with tweezers to compact. Very nice glow.





Throwing some Vapor Clouds




Looks Stunning on The Chi-You mech mod clone-of-a-clone-of-a-clone's-uncle. 

In conclusion: There is still some fine tuning to be done, got to try sub ohm. Have to try Riptripper 'Double Barrel', flavor is awesome, build quality is precise and well refined. The hit is as intense as ever. As of this moment I still prefer the Aqua, most likely because I have had it for longer and can tune it better. 
The amount of vapor I get from this single coil is about the same as that I get from the Aqua Dual Coil. This vape is a warm one, bordering on hot. 

A beautiful device and I am extremely grateful to @Zegee for thinking of me, thanks bro, you rock man. There are limitless possibilities with this RBA,?? it is easy to build on and I am certain there are a vast multitude of varying coil designs one can do(yipeeeee). As always, thanks for the mellow forum and the awesome vapers out there. Rock On.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan

Stunning @Chop007 !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## crack2483

Rob Fisher said:


> Awesome! So then good food I guess.



Or only semi happy ending 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zegee

Chop007 said:


> I love the Russian Clone. Thank you @Zegee, absolutely awesome of you. I must say this little clone can produce huge clouds and great flavor. With a 1.1 ohm coil, the vape is very hot but the flavor is just amazing.
> 
> The little screw for air adjustment is top notch and filling is a breeze, just unscrew the little star screw at the bottom and fill with needle point of bottle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful looking RBA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6 Loops of Kanthal 32 gauge, twisted and micro coiled. Results in 1.1 ohm resistance. 1.2mm Pin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firing nicely from the center out. Squeezed with tweezers to compact. Very nice glow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Throwing some Vapor Clouds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks Stunning on The Chi-You mech mod clone-of-a-clone-of-a-clone's-uncle.
> 
> In conclusion: There is still some fine tuning to be done, got to try sub ohm. Have to try Riptripper 'Double Barrel', flavor is awesome, build quality is precise and well refined. The hit is as intense as ever. As of this moment I still prefer the Aqua, most likely because I have had it for longer and can tune it better.
> The amount of vapor I get from this single coil is about the same as that I get from the Aqua Dual Coil. This vape is a warm one, bordering on hot.
> 
> A beautiful device and I am extremely grateful to @Zegee for thinking of me, thanks bro, you rock man. There are limitless possibilities with this RBA,?? it is easy to build on and I am certain there are a vast multitude of varying coil designs one can do(yipeeeee). As always, thanks for the mellow forum and the awesome vapers out there. Rock On.


only a pleasure bro happy vaping




Chop007 said:


> I love the Russian Clone. Thank you @Zegee, absolutely awesome of you. I must say this little clone can produce huge clouds and great flavor. With a 1.1 ohm coil, the vape is very hot but the flavor is just amazing.
> 
> The little screw for air adjustment is top notch and filling is a breeze, just unscrew the little star screw at the bottom and fill with needle point of bottle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful looking RBA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6 Loops of Kanthal 32 gauge, twisted and micro coiled. Results in 1.1 ohm resistance. 1.2mm Pin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firing nicely from the center out. Squeezed with tweezers to compact. Very nice glow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Throwing some Vapor Clouds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks Stunning on The Chi-You mech mod clone-of-a-clone-of-a-clone's-uncle.
> 
> In conclusion: There is still some fine tuning to be done, got to try sub ohm. Have to try Riptripper 'Double Barrel', flavor is awesome, build quality is precise and well refined. The hit is as intense as ever. As of this moment I still prefer the Aqua, most likely because I have had it for longer and can tune it better.
> The amount of vapor I get from this single coil is about the same as that I get from the Aqua Dual Coil. This vape is a warm one, bordering on hot.
> 
> A beautiful device and I am extremely grateful to @Zegee for thinking of me, thanks bro, you rock man. There are limitless possibilities with this RBA,?? it is easy to build on and I am certain there are a vast multitude of varying coil designs one can do(yipeeeee). As always, thanks for the mellow forum and the awesome vapers out there. Rock On.




sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Like 2


----------

